# Need a hug :-(



## chopper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello there everyone. Hope everyone is doing ok, nearly the weekend J
I don't normally post, but I really need to talk to others that can understand my situation, as like most of you it's sometimes difficult to find others that truly understand or that you feel like you can talk to.
Myself and Husband conceived our beautiful daughter on our very first cycle of IUI back in 2010 - I never thought we'd be successful on our first try; she has been a true miracle. We had been trying naturally for 18 months before that. We are currently ttc #2 but so far no luck. We've had 3 IUI cycles since January this year (one abandoned) all with no success. I've been tracking my cycles and we've been ttc naturally in between treatments. I have always managed to pick up positive ovulation tests on day 25 of my cycles but this cycle it's a little earlier on day 19 which was yesterday. It was positive again when I tested this morning.
Trouble is that hubbie and I 'DTD' on Monday evening (24th) and we won't get a chance to 'do it' again until late next week (hubbie is away) I just feel so gutted that we're probably going to miss ovulation. Do you think there could be a slim possibility that we're still in with a shot with Mondays efforts?! I've lost count of the times I've been disappointed. This is such a challenging journey isn't it, and although I know I am lucky enough to have my beautiful girl, I so long for another child, and in actual fact the feelings seem so much stronger this time?

Anyway, I would love to hear from anyone, and sorry for being a bit negative. Lots of baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya
I think you would be better posting on the trying for another miracle thread hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Big hug to you!! My brain is too fried to calculate dates for you but   and    to you!!


----------

